# Bionic Custom kernels?



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well it looks like it maybe on the way. Not sure if I'm reading this wrong, but thats what it looks like to me. Check the thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1466402
[WIP] Omap4 kexec

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

Just was browsing over there and saw that. I am very excited to see what comes of this.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

razz1 said:


> Well it looks like it maybe on the way. Not sure if I'm reading this wrong, but thats what it looks like to me. Check the thread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1466402
> [WIP] Omap4 kexec
> ...


Yep, it's what you think it is and embeem is one of the best. You won't see him posting on forums much, he pretty much avoids them. So if he is posting something, he must be getting close. (Hint: em-be-em)

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Mbm?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Mbm?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


MBM eg.The bootloader. Frickin sweet!!!


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> MBM eg.The bootloader. Frickin sweet!!!


Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki

Yes, he was very instrumental in the hacking of the OG Droid. You may have heard of sbf_flash, as well.


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

What does kexec mean?


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

Droid Commando said:


> What does kexec mean?


Kernel execution. Check wikipedia or google search it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy break through batman!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK someone please dumb this down for me...what exactly does this mean?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

LDubs said:


> OK someone please dumb this down for me...what exactly does this mean?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Sounds like someone figured out how to load and boot unsigned kernels onto the Bionic. I'm not sure if it was done by cracking the bootloader or through some other method.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

LDubs said:


> OK someone please dumb this down for me...what exactly does this mean?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


The way I understand it is the bootloader has essentially been worked around like the droidx.
You will soon be able to do anything you want with the bionic just as the gnex.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

razz1 said:


> The way I understand it is the bootloader has essentially been worked around like the droidx.
> You will soon be able to do anything you want with the bionic just as the gnex.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


That wouldvbe nice, but i don't believe flashing cusom kernels is doable on the X.


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> That wouldvbe nice, but i don't believe flashing cusom kernels is doable on the X.


Yea. The Droid X has 2nd-Init which allowed for the implementation of CM7, etc. but it still did not give devs the ability to change kernels.

Bionic has achieved 2nd-init as well thanks to Hashcode IIRC


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

The idea with kexec is not necessarily replacing the stock kernel. It loads a new kernel in memory while the current one is running.

In essence, you can compare it to changing gears in your car without popping the clutch. It's possible, but if you get it wrong, you can cause some serious damage.

If this is accomplished, I'd expect some renewed dev activity on the Bionic, as the hardware is great, but the locked BL limits what you can really do beyond modifying the stock system apps and tweaking them. Dhacker and hashcode have done phenomenal work so far, but aided by the ability to add kernel modules to the system they could probably get a fully functioning ICS rom, and with that come CM9 support, and we all know how everyone loves to dev with CM9


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

So freaking excited! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> So freaking excited!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Me also. First oc with voltage control.. now this? So glad i didnt drop hundreds of dollars for a phone with the same hardware. For an unloked bl. Wooooooo!


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Me also. First oc with voltage control.. now this? So glad i didnt drop hundreds of dollars for a phone with the same hardware. For an unloked bl. Wooooooo!


Agreed. Now if I could just get one that has working radios. My first one was perfect with data, but the power button crapped out :-( Second one bricked itself while playing Fruit Ninja (from Half-brick studios; ironic, no?). This one has massive radio issues, but I can't admit that the .901 they're testing doesn't fix it without admitting I sideloaded an unreleased update (I know it came OTA, but they've already stated that was a mistake) and that voids the warranty. But they won't replace it for a "known software issue" until the next update goes out. Le sigh. Though I did have a 4gLTE tech admit that the .893 update broke the phone, which is amusing since they aren't supposed to say that kind of stuff


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

belatukadro said:


> Agreed. Now if I could just get one that has working radios. My first one was perfect with data, but the power button crapped out :-( Second one bricked itself while playing Fruit Ninja (from Half-brick studios; ironic, no?). This one has massive radio issues, but I can't admit that the .901 they're testing doesn't fix it without admitting I sideloaded an unreleased update (I know it came OTA, but they've already stated that was a mistake) and that voids the warranty. But they won't replace it for a "known software issue" until the next update goes out. Le sigh. Though I did have a 4gLTE tech admit that the .893 update broke the phone, which is amusing since they aren't supposed to say that kind of stuff


 voids the warranty? nah, just restore it to .886, they won't know the difference lol


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

wow....if this works just wow man. im glad there are smart ppl like him out there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> voids the warranty? nah, just restore it to .886, they won't know the difference lol


For sending it back to Moto, sure. But I'm not going to try and convince them that this phone magically has .901 when I'm absolutely certain they flash them during the CLNR processing. Hell, my second one had a sticker with the reflash pass on it. But I digress fromt he purpose of the thread.

I would be more than willing to offer up my Bionic as a guinea pig should it be needed. One of two things will happen: It will work, and all Bionic devs (and probably D3 devs as well, since the two are so similar) will cry out with joy, or I'll brick, and that will finally spur me to find an alternative phone, and use the Bionic for my fledgling dev work (assuming I can un-brick it). Win-Win so far as I can see.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a huge smile on my face

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

FYI: I think [mbm] or (embeem) was hoping to get a little dev help and pique interest in the project with his post on XDA. He has been working on this for a while now, but like most developers, he does this on the side and has other priorities. If there are any of you out there that have a reasonable understanding of the inner workings of kexec, bootloaders and android/Linux in general, I'm sure [mbm] would appreciate it. Check out his IRC, #[mbm] on freenode.

[mbm] sorry if this is out of line or overstepping on my part.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

everyone does realize the droid x had cm7 with the 2nd init except the bugs were never really worked out. Camera and on the bionic 4G will be major issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> everyone does realize the droid x had cm7 with the 2nd init except the bugs were never really worked out. Camera and on the bionic 4G will be major issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This thread isn't about 2nd init. or cyanogen. Its about being able to flash custom kernels.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

+1 Timmy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

belatukadro said:


> For sending it back to Moto, sure. But I'm not going to try and convince them that this phone magically has .901 when I'm absolutely certain they flash them during the CLNR processing. Hell, my second one had a sticker with the reflash pass on it. But I digress fromt he purpose of the thread.
> 
> I would be more than willing to offer up my Bionic as a guinea pig should it be needed. One of two things will happen: It will work, and all Bionic devs (and probably D3 devs as well, since the two are so similar) will cry out with joy, or I'll brick, and that will finally spur me to find an alternative phone, and use the Bionic for my fledgling dev work (assuming I can un-brick it). Win-Win so far as I can see.


you can get the galaxy nexus for $99 on Amazon if you open a new line,

Anyways...idk Hashcode is now working on the Bionic and from what i've read he's getting really close to getting camera functioning...3g now works with some work arounds on the Bionic i think, and it should't be that bad...The Razr now has 1x/3g/4G LTE functioning so...


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> you can get the galaxy nexus for $99 on Amazon if you open a new line,
> 
> Anyways...idk Hashcode is now working on the Bionic and from what i've read he's getting really close to getting camera functioning...3g now works with some work arounds on the Bionic i think, and it should't be that bad...The Razr now has 1x/3g/4G LTE functioning so...


Who cares about ics or gnex.. i want a strong radio and the 0map hardware.. something gnex couldnt do for me. This i about custom kernals on thr bionic... without second init. This is a huge breakthru for OUR PHONES. cant wait!


----------



## trophynuts (Aug 20, 2011)

This is an interesting story. However until that boot loader gets unlocked the kernels will probably be buggy


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

trophynuts said:


> This is an interesting story. However until that boot loader gets unlocked the kernels will probably be buggy


Actually... ive spoken to.someone who is friends with mbm.. and hes VERY close... just.a few things left.. and we'll be running custom.kernals... as if the bootloader was unlocked. Haters guna hate


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

trophynuts said:


> This is an interesting story. However until that boot loader gets unlocked the kernels will probably be buggy


I don't remember all the droidx kernels being all effed up. There may be bugs in the very beginning, but what doesn't? A locked boot loader is not going to stop a dev from the capability to make a great kernel. History simply proves it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

razz1 said:


> I don't remember all the droidx kernels being all effed up. There may be bugs in the very beginning, but what doesn't? A locked boot loader is not going to stop a dev from the capability to make a great kernel. History simply proves it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I'm c onfused about the X statement. I'm pretty sure the X never had any custom kernels.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I may be confused with overclock kernels they had like chevy01 kernel.
Sry.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

Wouldn't an overclock kernel be a custom kernel? Or would it be overclocked similar to the OPPtimizer scripts tekahuna is working on?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

belatukadro said:


> Wouldn't an overclock kernel be a custom kernel? Or would it be overclocked similar to the OPPtimizer scripts tekahuna is working on?


I think its more like opptimizer.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Patgt500 (Nov 5, 2011)

The DX, D2, and D2G do not have any custom/overclock kernels. Milestone overclock and opptimizer use modules loaded in through scripts or an app to make any changes.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Patgt500 said:


> The DX, D2, and D2G do not have any custom/overclock kernels. Milestone overclock and opptimizer use modules loaded in through scripts or an app to make any changes.


Right. This is diff. Its custom kernals.


----------

